# Commercial Payors List that accept Consult Codes



## penny48 (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone have a Commercial Payor List on who is accepting Consult Codes?  We were just going by the Medicare guidelines, but recently a new VP joined us and now he wants documentation on which ones do and don't.  

Thanks
Penny


----------



## tbramhall (Jul 23, 2010)

Penny, 
Here in the office I work at, the person who handles our contract with the insurance companies looked into it.  She called each company and asked if they are accepting consulation codes or not.  Hope this helps.


----------

